# brown algae(diatom) outbreak



## kingken

I have a sudden case of diatoms in my 10gal tank, it is consuming my back wall, and covering my plants. I also have some brown spot algae in a few places on the glass. any tips for getting rid of this? I have 5 corys in the tank, but I don't think they're going after it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi kingken,

It is time for you to meet the planted aquarist's best friend......otocinclus! Great algae eaters, seldom hurt plants, and they think diatoms are ice cream!


----------



## kingken

How many otto's would you reccomend? my tank is pretty full, but I could prob fit one or two without a problem.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi kingken,

One or two should be enough. If you do some cleaning first one should do it unless the plants are covered; then it may take two of them working for a few weeks.


----------



## Elohim_Meth

People often confuse diatoms with brown algae. Real diatoms are very hard and no fish nor snails can do any harm to them. Brown algae is less hard and you can easily remove it with your nail. It is the type of algae ottos can deal with.
Here you can see the difference: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/70886-growing-algae-purpose.html#post537627


----------



## laradavidson

Try to place algae-eating fish and plants. You should also clean and scrub the tank thoroughly to remove the sticky algae from the walls and surfaces.


----------



## jeremy1

Second on the ottos. The bown algae is usually self limiting and is often associated with new tank syndrome. It will go away with time from my experience.


----------



## suvo

Ottos any day for Diatoms .. introduce Ottos.. they will do half the job, make large Water changes, remove as much as you can .. 
Diatoms will go away on its own, once the Bio filtration establishes itself..


----------



## agy

Diatoma-brown algea became when silicate levels ratio higher as phosphate levels(found in web), that explain why many users lost algea by itself. I personaly had some experiments with diatoma or brown algea, in my situation i found both brown on leaves and on walls and sure - There is silicate concentration problem in aquarium and low light, and not sucifient nutrients for plants. 
Is necessary fertilizing in small amounts even when algea become. Possibly Yours light to low. If You switch of lights, that don't help fight with algea. But don't exceed 10hr lighting period.
Buy some cheap fast growing stem plants like elodea, for more ****es removal.
All problem - plants starve and produce harmfull toxins,amonia.
Try to find some balance, aquarium need full cycle, plants need full photosynthes, more light, process with micro and macro nutrients.
Try give only Potasium some time(K2So4) and little micros(depend on Your aquarium stock and feeding, filtration)

My experiments show lowering light don't help, in shadow tank places diatoma too. Also if give light more for short time and then off diatoma like this place and become more. But if light are constant then diatoma less. And signs of diatoma almost on slow growing plants.

Possibly Yours tap water is bad, too much silicates, e.g.
RO unit can help, but need very good membrane, silicates are so small for membrane as go trough even after some cleaning times. If cycle, photsyntese in aquarium is good plants eat silicates, make stronger stems e.g. and phophate levels are higher as silicates.
Also if You don't have co2, then make good air injection so much as possible. Also more water circulation, if need ad some cheap powerhead or second filter.

But also all depends on proper tank maintenance, clean your filters in old aquarium water, use water conditioners before top up water or keep min. 3 days before ad with open top(my some experiments with 3 days water without any chemicals show result better with plants as with API and Saechem conditioners) change every week min. 20-25%, ...................


Remove all chemical produced things from aquarium so much as possible, all cheap plastic ornaments e.g.

And i recommend don't use any chemicals for tank maintenance like algea killers 
Almost all companies lie about self goodies-products and no body know how will be affected fish tank and stock.
I personally with experiments found some situations where companies lies about products.
here some 
* water conditioner - need min. normally over 1 day period to detoxifies water(min. 4hr with risk add to aquarium unknown chemicals)
* substrate from manual don't alter ph, but in real life alter over 1 month period

Also good option if You have cash, activated carbon + saechem phsphate and silicate remover bags for external filter - remove organics and toxics.


----------



## Newt

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi kingken,
> 
> It is time for you to meet the planted aquarist's best friend......otocinclus! Great algae eaters.......and they think diatoms are ice cream!


LOL

Diatoms are caused by high silicates and is typically seen in new tank set ups. Do some water changes and lower the light levels until the Otos can eat up their ice cream.


----------

